# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Nje kafe me ....

## HELEN OF TROY

Ateher thoni te dashur postues se me keni deshir te pini kafe me ndo nje postues ketu.


nje kafe me 2043...

----------


## gloreta

ah ai ka pire caj dhe ka ngrene tasqepab  :ngerdheshje: 

nje kafe me ate qe me urren  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## izabella

> ah ai ka pire caj dhe ka ngrene tasqepab 
> 
> nje kafe me ate qe me urren


hahaha me mua se pike se nuk te urrej....

nje kafe me ate qe vjen pas meje....

----------


## Izadora

ok mi ta prish qefin une ty 

Nje kafe me ate qe me ka xhan xhan  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## 2043

> Ateher thoni te dashur postues se me keni deshir te pini kafe me ndo nje postues ketu.
> 
> 
> nje kafe me 2043...


rrofsh me bije e xhaxhait qe kujtohesh per mua plakun.
 di ta kthesh filxhanin ti???
e me se do marim edhe teten kur te veme per kafe. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Nje kafe do deshiroja ta pi me Sueden po te me tregoje Parisin.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> rrofsh me bije e xhaxhait qe kujtohesh per mua plakun.
>  di ta kthesh filxhanin ti???
> e me se do marim edhe teten kur te veme per kafe.


aha ti qenke pensionist mo
cdo te shikosh ne filcan ti i ke ditet te numeruara :pa dhembe:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Nje kafe me gjithe juve ne Paris.*

----------


## alem_de

Jo me te gjithe Sueda jo,por vetem me mua.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Hahahaha po edhe me ty vllaqkoooooo.*

----------


## 2043

> aha ti qenke pensionist mo
> cdo te shikosh ne filcan ti i ke ditet te numeruara


dua..dua... ja se me dridhen edhe duart te me falesh.
Dua te me thuash, cthote filxhani per mua dhe teten.
he, ja e thashe me ne fund :syte zemra:

----------


## tetovarja87

une nje kafe me rockstar.....dhe me ca te tjere...

----------


## alem_de

Per nje kafe me ty Tetovare kisha ardhe deri ne Maqedoni.

----------


## tetovarja87

ha ha.....me mire per nje cola...se kafe po te te behen shume ha ha...


nje kafe njashtu me gr. teta vera,z.metbala,z.gashi,z.behari,sueda,sinfoni....

----------


## Izadora

Asnji nuk me paska xhan xhan mu :-(((((((((((

----------


## goldian

nje kafe me ju qe jeni online
rechnung e paguan alemi lol

----------


## 2043

> Asnji nuk me paska xhan xhan mu :-(((((((((((


nuk pime kafe me stafin se na qujn servila pastaj.
ti pi me Albon  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

hahha pse mo cfare eshte alemi mo te paguaj bileten?
nje kafe me 2043 ah  sa mire andej nga parku...

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> nuk pime kafe me stafin se na qujn servila pastaj.
> ti pi me Albon


hhahaha sa mire ja bere
ajde e marim dhe kte se eshte gjyna :shkelje syri:

----------


## 2043

> hhahaha sa mire ja bere
> ajde e marim dhe kte se eshte gjyna


nuk e marim jo se kjo na ka fshire postimet :i terbuar:

----------

